# Noleggiare/affittare



## yaya.mx

Alo, todavía no termino de entender la diferencia entre noleggiare y affittare. Alguien sería tan amable de iluminarme porfis?? 
Gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Según el DeMauro:

*noleggiare* = 
1 prendere a nolo, a noleggio: _n. una barca_, _una motocicletta_, _uno smoking_, _un computer_ = *alquilar*
2 dare a noleggio: _ditta che noleggia autovetture_, _costumi da carnevale_ = *rentar, fletar *(por cierto, cuál se usa más?)

*affittare =*
1 dare in affitto, spec. immobili: _a. un appartamento a caro prezzo_ | in annunci economici e affissioni: _affittasi appartamento_, _affittansi camere_ | dare a nolo: _a. una barca_ = *alquilar* 
2 prendere in affitto, in locazione: _a. una stanza_; prendere a nolo: _a. un’auto =_ *alquilar, tomar en alquiler, arrendar *(cuál se usa más?)


----------



## fabiog_1981

Come vedi Yaya, sono abbastanza intercambiabili, però non direi mai noleggiare una casa (ma affittarla). 
Comunque, avrai notato che sono verbi un po' ambigui, perché sia chi prende il bene oggetto di affitto e sia chi lo dà, *affittano.* (Per chi sa l'inglese, in poche parole affittare significa sia rent che let)
Mi chiedevo, anche lo spagnolo alquilar è ambiguo in questo senso?
Grazie


----------



## traduttrice

fabiog_1981 said:


> Mi chiedevo, anche lo spagnolo alquilar è ambiguo in questo senso?
> Grazie


Sí, pure in spagnolo!


----------



## Cristina.

irene.acler said:


> Según el DeMauro:
> 
> *noleggiare* =
> 1 prendere a nolo, a noleggio: _n. una barca_, _una motocicletta_, _uno smoking_, _un computer_ = *alquilar*
> 2 dare a noleggio: _ditta che noleggia autovetture_,alquila _costumi da carnevalealquila_ = *rentar, fletar *(por cierto, cuál se usa más?)Alquilar, senza alcun dubbio.
> 
> *affittare =*
> 1 dare in affitto, spec. immobili: _a. un appartamento a caro prezzo_ | in annunci economici e affissioni: _affittasi appartamento_, _affittansi camereSe alquila piso, se alquilan habitaciones _| dare a nolo: _a. una barca_ = *alquilar*
> 2 prendere in affitto, in locazione: _a. una stanza_;alquilar (más formamente, en un contrato por ejemplo, se puede usar arrendar, pero no se usa en el oral) prendere a nolo: _a. un’auto =_ *alquilar, tomar en alquiler,* (suena a americanismo y a legalismo, nunca lo he oído, solo lo he visto en textos legales, y aunque sea correcto, no se dice en el oral; sin embargo, "dar en alquiler" es más frecuente en el oral que "tomar en alquiler", aparte de en los contratos, obviamente;
> En España, como bien dice Neuro, se dice coger en alquiler
> 
> en España 'alquilar' se usa tanto en el caso del locatore como del locatario:
> "Voy a alquilar el piso (locatore)" /"Voy a alquilar esa casa que me has recomendado" (locatario)
> También se ve escrito: "Se alquilan coches" (empresa de coches), pero se dice: "vamos a alquilar un coche" (cuando estás de vacaciones)
> *arrendar *(formal, se usa más en el escrito, en los contratos, etc, no en el oral; se refiere sobre todo a casas) (cuál se usa más?)


 

*"Alquilar"* siempre va bien para todo, es coloquial y formal al mismo tiempo (se usa tanto en el oral como en los contratos). Es el más usado sin duda. 
En caso de duda, úsalo como jolly.
Fletar es más formal y solo se usa para *medios de transporte*, sobre todo, para *barcos y aviones* (también, pero en menor medida, tren y autobús; es decir, con medios de transporte grandes, que implican por lo general embarcarse; no se dice 'fletar una barca o una moto' porque no te *em*barcas, no te metes dentro) 
Arrendar también es formal, y se usa sobre todo con* 'casas'* (o edificios)
También se puede usar con 'servicios'. Con coches no se usa, al menos en España.

Fletar y arrendar son sustituibles por alquilar.

Spero di averti aiutato!


----------



## Neuromante

Solo aclarar que, al menos aquí, sí se oye mucho "*Coger en alquiler"* donde c_oger_ está por _tomar_. Quizás sea por eso que no te sonaba, Cristina


----------



## Cristina.

Correcto!
Neuromante, lo había pensado yo también, pero por no liarla no lo puse (temía las reacciones de Schenker y de Xeneize, !es broma!)
En Madrid (y creo que en toda España) también se dice : "Voy a coger esa casa en alquiler", pero es mucho más largo, y se dice más habitualmente "voy a alquilar esa casa".
No, "tomar en alquiler" nunca lo he oído, ya he dicho en el anterior post que es un americanismo .
(el Laura Tam está plagado de americanismos)
Había pensado en 'coger' en alquiler, pero al final no lo puse.
(al amigo xeneize sonaría muy mal)
Los hispanoamericanos dicen 'tomar/agarrar' en vez de 'coger'.

Alquilar = dar en alquiler (locatore o arrendador)/ coger en alquiler (locatario o arrendatario)


----------



## kolya97

Un par de aclaraciones:



Cristina. said:


> No, "tomar en alquiler" nunca lo he oído, ya he dicho en el anterior post que es un americanismo .
> En Colombia y Venezuela se dice simplemente “alquilar”.
> (el Laura Tam está plagado de americanismos)
> Había pensado en 'coger' en alquiler, pero al final no lo puse.
> (al amigo xeneize sonaría muy mal)
> Los hispanoamericanos dicen 'tomar/agarrar' en vez de 'coger'.
> En Colombia “coger” no tiene connotación sexual.


----------



## Neuromante

De todos modos:
Sí he oído "Tomar en alquiler" quizás se esté dejando de usar por pensar que es un americanismo (Culpa de "Coger")

Y como Kolya me confirma. 
El español de América no es homogéneo, por mucho que se empeñen. Hay tantas diferencias como las hay con el de España.


----------



## Cristina.

Los españoles, como los colombianos y venezolanos, también decimos simplemente "alquilar" (de 10 conversaciones, en 9 se dirá "alquilar" y en 1 se dirá "coger en alquiler"), por cuestión de economía y porque suena mejor.

He dicho que los hispanoamericanos dicen 'tomar/agarrar' en vez de coger, no "todos los hispanoamericanos".

Coger (Desde México a Panamá, y en Chile, Uruguay, Paraguay y Argentina) . 

Coger  ( Argentina, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, México, Paraguay, Uruguay y Venezuela). Se han olvidado de Chile y Panamá. Se dice en al menos 10 países, más o menos la mitad de Hispanoamérica.

En Perú se dice cachar (españolización del verbo inglés catch= coger, es lo mismo que 'coger' pero con otro verbo parecido)

Irene, ora che ci penso,  coger en alquiler/dar en alquiler si usano come dare/prendere in affitto. Non si usano molto, vero? 

Quale tra questi 2 verbi preferite, noleggiare/affittare un'auto/una barca?


----------



## sabrinita85

Io
*noleggio un'auto / una barca*
però
*affitto una casa, un bungalow.*


----------



## Cristina.

Non si può dire noleggiare una casa, questo è chiaro.
Ma nel DeMauro (post 2) vengono:
Noleggiare/affittare un'auto / barca.
Ho visto che tu preferisci dire noleggiare una macchina.
Grazie!


----------



## Blu di Prussia

"_En Perú se dice cachar (españolización del verbo inglés catch= coger, es lo mismo que 'coger' pero con otro verbo parecido)_"

En 20 años nunca he escuchado en el Perú cachar en lugar de tomar o coger. En efecto, en el Perù cachar es jerga y significa tener relaciones sexuales. Sobre la cuestión, no sabía que se podía decir _coger en alquiler_. Tomar en alquiler sí. Tal vez por el americanismo mencionado. Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cristina. said:


> Non si può dire noleggiare una casa, questo è chiaro.
> Ma nel DeMauro (post 2) vengono:
> Noleggiare/affittare un'auto / barca.
> Ho visto che tu preferisci dire noleggiare una macchina.
> Grazie!


Sì, si può dire anche "affittare una macchina", ma io preferisco usare "noleggiare" per la macchina, non so perché.


----------



## Cristina.

Blu di Prussia said:


> "_En Perú se dice cachar (españolización del verbo inglés catch= coger, es lo mismo que 'coger' = tener relaciones sexuales pero con otro verbo parecido)_"


 
Ora capisco, è stato un malinteso. Facevo riferimento al "coger" argentino, stavo discutendo il termine "coger" nella sua accezione sessuale con Kolya97.


----------



## yaya.mx

En México creo que la mayoría de la gente dice _rentar_, al menos yo nunca uso alquilar o tomar/coger en alquiler la verdad.
Y la uso para cualquier cosa: rentar una película, o un carro, una casa, un barco, etc.. Por eso no logro entender la diferencia entre _noleggiare_ y _affittare_, en que se basan para usar uno o el otro?


----------



## horusankh

Hola Yaya:

Aunque no soy nativo, como yo lo entiendo es muy simple, _noleggiare _es para bienes muebles (un coche, una película, un disfraz, etc.) y _affittare_ es para bienes inmuebles (una casa, un apartamento, una cabaña, etc.)

Saludos.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, si può dire anche "affittare una macchina", ma io preferisco usare "noleggiare" per la macchina, non so perché.



Direi che "affittare un'automobile" è comprensibile, ma è fuori di dubbio che il termine corretto sia "noleggiare".


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me enseñaron, o lo leí en una gramática no recuerdo, lo mismo que reporta Horushankh


----------



## Blu di Prussia

_*N*oleggio, noleggiare, nolo,_ son términos originariamente del derecho naval y están asociados al contrato (_a tempo_ o _a  viaggio_) que un noleggiante determina, según un determinado _nolo_ (el compenso), por el uso de una nave. Por extensión se utiliza corrientemente en italiano para un medio de transporte o para un objeto. Si puede ser plausibe relacionar, como hace horusankh, el _noleggio_ a bienes muebles, no es posible  en el caso del _affitto_ : la _locazione_ a la base del _affitto_ puede referirse indiferentemente a un bien mueble o inmueble. En este último caso tiene el mismo significado que _ *de* alquiler_ en castellano. Se puede entonces indiferentemente _affittare o noleggiare un´automobile_. Siendo un medio de transporte, es probable que en este caso se subraye en particular l'_utilizzo_ (del auto) y no el _godimento_ del mismo, caracteristica esencial de la _locazione_.


----------



## Mariarayen

En Argentina también se dice directamente "alquilar" no tomar en alquiler y rentar en realidad no es una palabra en español, rentar en español significa sacar dividendos, seguramente su uso en México se debe a la cercanía con EEUU.


----------



## Cristina.

Mariarayen said:


> rentar en realidad no es una palabra en español


Concordo con te che "rentar" non è proprio "alquilar", è usato perché il fatto di "alquilar" dà proffitti ("il denaro gli frutta il dieci per cento", "un investimento che frutta milioni")
Rentar roducir o rendir beneficio o utilidad anualmente. 
Non sono d'accordo riguardo all'origine non latina del termine renta (Dal latino *reddĭta*, influenzato da vendĭta).
Rent: dal francese antico, dal latino volgare *"rendita"*, dal participio passato femminile di "rendere".

Ho sempre letto certamente "affittasi appartamento","affittare un villino" ma mi sembra di aver letto sempre "noleggiare una macchina" o "autonoleggio", non mi risulta "affittare una macchina".

Edit: Non so se in Messico si usa "rentar un carro" per influsso dell'inglese americano, può darsi, visto che in Spagna ci sono molti signali nelle aziende di autonoleggio con l'insegna in inglese "rent a car", ma di certo in Spagna non si dice "rentar un coche". Ciò che è sicuro è che l'origine di 'rentar' è latina.


----------



## Mariarayen

Cristina. said:


> Concordo con te che "rentar" non è proprio "alquilar", è usato perché il fatto di "alquilar" dà proffitti ("il denaro gli frutta il dieci per cento", "un investimento che frutta milioni")
> Rentar roducir o rendir beneficio o utilidad anualmente.
> Non sono d'accordo riguardo all'origine non latina del termine renta (Dal latino *reddĭta*, influenzato da vendĭta).
> Rent: dal francese antico, dal latino volgare *"rendita"*, dal participio passato femminile di "rendere".
> 
> Ho sempre letto certamente "affittasi appartamento","affittare un villino" ma mi sembra di aver letto sempre "noleggiare una macchina" o "autonoleggio", non mi risulta "affittare una macchina".
> 
> Edit: Non so se in Messico si usa "rentar un carro" per influsso dell'inglese americano, può darsi, visto che in Spagna ci sono molti signali nelle aziende di autonoleggio con l'insegna in inglese "rent a car", ma di certo in Spagna non si dice "rentar un coche". *Ciò che è sicuro è che l'origine di 'rentar' è latina.*



Estoy casi totalmente de acuerdo contigo, salvo en la última frase. El origen justamente no es latino, es inglés. El español, el italiano, etc son lenguas latinas. Supongo que quisiste poner que se usa en América. De todos modos te comento que en Argentina se dice "alquilar"


----------

